# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Weird Access Issue? (Not 5 post limit)

## Jalyha

So I was on the Home page, and there's a stream of "random" member's maps, and usually I can click on the image and view it.

However, I clicked on one this time, it said I did not have access to view the page, and asked if I was trying to edit someone's post!  :Surprised: 


So I don't know if it's a bug/issue with a link, or if it's showing images publicly that are private, or if it was just a glitch, or if it's perfectly normal and I'm just an idiot.  :Very Happy:   (It's likely).  But I thought someone should know in case it was an issue? D:

kthxbai

----------


## lostatsea

Perhaps You were not logged in ????

----------


## Aventhar

I often have the same issue while absolutely logged in...

----------


## Zach

I decided to try this out. From viewing this thread (while most  definitely logged in) I clicked on the "Home" link at the top. I  scrolled down and can see the random gallery map thumbnails. I clicked  on one, and it showed me the page without yelling at me. I could see the  image just fine. However, the vBulletin message "Welcome! The  Cartographer's Guild is a forum..." was there, and checking the top of  the screen showed me that I was now logged out (???). I clicked through "Forum"->"Site Tech Support"->this thread. Still logged out, and I can't post this report. I logged in again and am now able to post this. 

This does happen to me quite a lot on this forum. I click on something that will bring me to some other part of the site, and it logs me out. If I hit the Back button I am logged in again with full permissions, but going forward never restores that status until I manually log in.

Is this perhaps a cookie issue? (I normally block all cookies, so next time I'll try whitelisting this site.)

----------


## Jalyha

Thanks for the replies, but no, I was logged in. It even said my username:

----------


## Aventhar

Yes. Thanks for the screenshot. That's exactly what happens to me too.

----------


## Midgardsormr

I just gave it a try, and I got the same message on one image, but not on the others. I suspect that it is, indeed, throwing up some thumbnails from galleries that are set to private.

----------


## Jalyha

Alright, that makes sense.  :Smile: 

Just thought someone should know in case it mattered >.<  :Razz:

----------


## Trollface13

i have the same problem.... please help

vBulletin Message
Trollface13, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## Chick

You need the 5 posts to see this stuff, but it might also be that you need to wait for the hour change to update your profile.   Try again in an hour and see if that helps.

----------


## Midgardsormr

And do you get that message for all of the thumbnails, or just some of them? The problem I mentioned above seems to still be in effect: The feed includes images from private galleries. Clicking on such an image will give you that error.

----------


## Eilathen

It seems to me that it is also possible that some of the members have since deleted their accounts...but then why are their maps still around? I had one map that i was curious about this morning and i got the same message. I tried to search for the member name that was visible below the map to no result (and i did not only use the search function, which seems to be not working...but i went also through the members list looking for that name).

----------


## johnvanvliet

Trollface13

are you using the SAME operating system as the OP
this thread is 13 months old 

that would now be a OLD out of date version of Microsoft internet explorer 
on win7 ( also a old out of date version ) 

that error message can also come from cookies being blocked

----------


## Midgardsormr

If cookies were blocked, the complaint would be about having to log-in every 15 minutes. I would almost guarantee that the issue's on the server end—the CMS has more privileges than the users, so it can retrieve thumbnails from posts that aren't public. That's why I asked if it was every thumbnail, or just some of them. 

I'm not sure if it's even possible for a user to delete their own account here. Of course, the account and profile management system is complex enough that I may have simply never seen the button.

----------


## Robbie

Unfortunately, because I believe the script that pulls those thumbnails were written by RobA, I'll have to defer to him for investigation, unless perhaps someone could paste in a link to one of the thumbnails that doesn't work for them.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Here's one: http://www.cartographersguild.com/al...chmentid=20900
It's entitled "shrine of flame by acerfell"

----------


## Robbie

That's bizarre...as admin, I can see the attachment, but logged out, I cannot. The album is marked public. But I noticed that the user acerfell only has one post, which means he's not a full member yet...I wonder if that is what causes is...I'll check.

----------


## Robbie

I think that fixed it...give it a shot.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Yep, now I can see it.

----------

